# Effacer des videos transféré sur Ipad avec YXPlayer



## cervioninca (18 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

je viens dacquerir un Ipad, et jai notamment transféré des videos sur celui-ci via YXplayer. Tout se passe bien, sauf que je ne sais pas comment les effacer. 

Dans Itunes, en cliquant sur lapp YXplayer dans le partage de fichier, je ne vois plus les fichiers transféré. et de lipad, impossible de le faire...

Cela est-il arrivé à quelquun? vous avez une solution??? 

merci davance!

Marina


----------

